# Kindle book won't sync



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

So, apparently ONE of my Kindle books won't sync, and I can't figure out why... Has anyone else experienced this, and know of a fix? I've already de-registered the app on my N7 and GNex, removed the app, removed ALL other (old) registered devices, turned whispersync on and then off, and cleared the furthest page read setting for the book. I then reinstalled the app on both devices, went to a random page on one device, then went back to Kindle Home and made sure it finished syncing. Then I logged into Kindle on my other device, downloaded the book, pressed sync, and it said I was at the furthest page read.

The weird thing is, it only seems to happen with this one book. Any ideas?


----------

